# Co2 Reactor



## PILLSBURY (Oct 1, 2006)

Needed something to do today , so i made this ... 

My new CO2 reactor .....


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL thats so unusual looking! Did you make the whole thing or recycle somthing??

Really neat! Does it work okay?


----------



## 66 north (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice job, where did you get all the parts, especially the clear tubing?


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

WOW. Nice job.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Very nice .


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

That's dope.

But aren't you supposed to use Deniballs 








like so because of the very slow flow rate they create within themselves for a reactor? Or are bioballs ok?


----------



## PILLSBURY (Oct 1, 2006)

All that you are trying to do is mix water and co2 . As the water passes over the bio ball it will brake up and mix with the co2 . They have bin using bio ball in co2 reactor a long time befor i ever cane up with it .


----------



## distrbd (May 16, 2006)

I have made a few external/internal reactors but I found out the best for my 6'long 100 gal.tank is 2 co2 mist reactors ,by modifying a power head,last week I bought a Rio 600 RVT which already has every thing you need to make a mist reactor,with co2 line going directly in to the inlet and a "rejuvenation venturi" that sucks the co2 from the outlet and redirect it to the impeller.
It's working beautifully with no modification.I highly recommend it for larger tanks.


----------



## PILLSBURY (Oct 1, 2006)

I have the samething in my 65gal . But i don,t like all the little bubble in my tank.
So i use my reactor on my 100gal .


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice, but umm ... how does it work? I can see the small side tub for the CO2 intake, and only 1 "bulkhead" for intake? So where does it go out?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

